# buchtičky se šodó



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
buchtičky se šodo, co jsou? 
Děkuju


----------



## tkekte

I just looked in a dictionary...
buchta = cake, so i guess buchtička is a little cake. :>
šodo is some kind of creme





Google confirms. ;p


----------



## kelt

confirmed 

buchtičky se šodó is a sweet meal of little buns with vanilla pudding.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## cajzl

Myslím, že šodó není vanilkový puding (snad jen ve školních jídelnách).

Francouzsky (a italsky?): chaudeau


----------



## parolearruffate

je to stejně něco sladkého?


----------



## cajzl

Ano. Chaudeau (al vino) se dělá z bílého vína, vajec a cukru.


----------



## .Lola.

Ano, je to sladké. Buchtičky se šodo byly často na jídelníčku ve školních jídelnách apod., taková klasika. U nikoho doma jsem je nikdy nejedla (ale nevylučuji, že je někdo vaří.) Jsou to malinké buchtičky bez náplně polité žlutým krémem připomínajícím řídký vanilkový puding.
Vypadají takhle.

Google mi vyhodil ještě tuhle stránku - podle ní je ve slovníku dospívající mládeže buchtička se šodo "holka, co má šťávu", je cool.  Slyším to tedy prvně v životě, ale jelikož už dávno nejsem dospívající mládež, tak to nemohu posoudit.


----------



## Jana337

Můj italský slovník říká, že šodó = zabaione/zabaglione/zabajone. Nějaká inspirace tam asi bude, ale víno nám do toho ve školních jídelnách určitě nedávali.


----------



## cajzl

Nakonec se shodneme, že "šodó" ve školní jídelně je řídký vanilkový pudink a "chaudeau" v dobré francouzské restauraci je něco úplně jiného.

Nejdokonalejší recept na "dukátové buchtičky se šodó" znám z doby, kdy jsem sloužil vlasti:

Obyčejná bílá vánočka (bez rozinek, mandlí, vajec, atd., stávala asi 2,50 Kčs) se nakrájí na přiměřeně velké kostky. Zalije se řídkým vanilkovým pudinkem, podává se v hliníkovém ešusu.  (není to špatné, když je hlad ...)


----------

